# StewMac Is So Stupidly Expensive



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wood neck shims for electric guitars are $130 for 12.










A set of vice grips to clamp frets - $410.












Ridiculous.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I refuse to buy anything from them, especially those shims....


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

well,,, someone has to make 'em ... ( minimum order qty and all that ) and how many are they gonna sell ( very limited audience ) , so these things will sit around awhile ... they have to make a profit .

still outrageous, most folks I know would buy a cheap arbour press and make some dies for pressing frets .... 

or use wood "banding / laminate" for shim material .... $20 or so a roll.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I haven't bought anything from them in a while. Partly because of the shipping costs, partly because many of the things I need have become available at less cost elsewhere. But to be fair, much of what they provide can save professional luthiers time and money. Can you make your own shims? Sure. If you have customers waiting, do you WANT to spend time making those shims? Not likely. But to be equally fair, once shipping and other cross-border things get factored in, the service loses much of its charm.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I paid for the year of free shipping. I have bought a few small items, I think I am costing them at this point.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I watched Ben on crimson guitars make one of those shims in 5 minutes flat.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I like StewMac stuff, very good quality but I buy when stuff is on sale. I recently ordered a wiring book that was on sale from $60.00 to $20.00. I also paid for the yearly membership so shipping is very minimal over a period of a year.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Even with a discount code it's pricey, then the shipping and duty makes it even worse.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

aha yes they are a little expensive. 

I got the $40 for all year shipping. Even with that you get a $10 fedex handling fee every shipment, sooo you really don't want to be ordering $20 items ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The drill press makes a decent fret press. I could make a satisfactory shim in less time than it takes to order one. Geez.

I happen to like Stew-Mac for certain items, and it’s given me ideas that I’ve simply made for myself.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Private Hudson said:


> aha yes they are a little expensive.
> 
> I got the $40 for all year shipping. Even with that you get a $10 fedex handling fee every shipment, sooo you really don't want to be ordering $20 items ...


I have made 3 little orders and have not received the $10 charge. All my parcels are coming in via my mailbox.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> I have made 3 little orders and have not received the $10 charge. All my parcels are coming in via my mailbox.


Same. No extra charges either.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> ...it’s given me ideas that I’ve simply made for myself.


This is what I enjoy about their catalog/website.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This came in today. No extra charges.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> This came in today. No extra charges.
> View attachment 271904


Les used to work out of the basement of Sherwood Music, the store we took you to when you were here. He then moved down the street and moved again to Waterloo...very near to the hotel you stayed at...LOL


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have had it with them-I get a feeling that they have no inventory and just drop ship what you order- and it arrives weeks later postmarked from Sweden.

I have 5 of their ivoroid bridge pins which I like-one broke when I removed it and sent it back to them. They told me they would send a new set-they did and they are different and much cheaper looking from what they used to sell. I sent them a pic of the old and new-they said they would remedy the situation. So they send me set of the newer ones like the last replacement order.

No more Stew mac for me. Anyone want 5 bridge pins?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Les used to work out of the basement of Sherwood Music, the store we took you to when you were here. He then moved down the street and moved again to Waterloo...very near to the hotel you stayed at...LOL


Small freakin’ world.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

Stew-Mac kills me for their prices on Floyd Rose saddles, saddle inserts and other stuff 
Their tools for repairs are very pricey, but they are custom made for specific specialty jobs .... Damned if you do .... Damned if you don't ☹


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

greco said:


> Les used to work out of the basement of Sherwood Music, the store we took you to when you were here. He then moved down the street and moved again to Waterloo...very near to the hotel you stayed at...LOL


Pretty sure he's on Colby in Waterloo, just footsteps from McBride Loudspeakers/Q Components. Kind of handy.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Pretty sure he's on Colby in Waterloo, just footsteps from McBride Loudspeakers/Q Components. Kind of handy.


Yes...Correct.


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

You know you do not have to buy the stuff from them, right? ;-) Some of their stuff is way over priced and other stuff is pretty reasonable. I like the fact that it can be one stop shop. I can get cheaper other places but then shipping x 10 on individual orders is more expensive than buying all at one place. I find it similar to Lee Valley. Crazy stuff there you can just make yourself or really handy stuff that you could not.

The one thing I do really like about them is I can put a list together or get gift cards for birthdays and Xmas and get exactly what I want. I probably have most of the luthier tools even the crazy expensive ones but most were gifts. Better than sweaters or socks! LOL

Regards Peter.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

prices are a joke and I just buy what I need, when and if I need it .. shipping is great, I order it online and 36 hr's later it's at my door, order it regular mail and it's 2 week delivery if you are lucky


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not unlike any other specialty tool though. With a much more limited market than for something simple and common like a hammer or pliers, the prices skyrocket pretty quickly the more unusual and limited use of the tool.

Check out the prices for special woodworking tools, professional craftsman quality, or ductwork tools, even specialized automotive tools or bicycle tools. Ridiculous for what they are.

There’s a point when you do something often enough and it saves you a certain amount of time that it makes sense to get the tool.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

JBFairthorne said:


> It’s not unlike any other specialty tool though. With a much more limited market than for something simple and common like a hammer or pliers, the prices skyrocket pretty quickly the more unusual and limited use of the tool.
> 
> Check out the prices for special woodworking tools, professional craftsman quality, or ductwork tools, even specialized automotive tools or bicycle tools. Ridiculous for what they are.
> 
> *There’s a point when you do something often enough and it saves you a certain amount of time that it makes sense to get the tool.*


I think this describes why my wife married me.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I wish I had a bunch of fret tools. Straight edges, files, a way to press them in, some polishing materials.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> I wish I had a bunch of fret tools. Straight edges, files, a way to press them in, some polishing materials.


Bring yer giter over and use mine.


----------

